
The Power of Javascript - theoneill
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/vanderburg-power-of-javascript
======
tlrobinson
I don't know what it is about this guy, but I hate his style.

Douglas Crockford is much better:

<http://javascript.crockford.com/>

<http://javascript.crockford.com/javascript.html>

<http://yuiblog.com/blog/2007/01/24/video-crockford-tjpl/>

------
xirium
Is this article on infoq.com plagiarised (
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=145142> )?

